# One Ear up and other still floppy 7 months



## mrkhann (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi

I have a 7 1/2 months old male GSD (Simba). When he was 4 months both ears were up for a week or two. but now only one is up and other still floppy. Please advise what to do?
Some times when he is really alert the other ear comes up.

I havent tried any thing yet for his ears. Looking forward for your advise.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i thik i may have replied in another thread..my pupsears never stood on their own at 4 months i glued them..that made one up and one floppy so i reglued and now at 5 months both are up


----------

